# Im the teacher not food lol



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

So last few days ive been trying to teach her to scratch for food so far you will see my progress at first then you will see what I can't controle...
http://s217.photobucket.com/albums/cc209/b...aheating009.flv



and this is what happends


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Haha. Oh man. It doesn't look like there was any teaching going on there at all. It looked like you had a hungry monitor that really just wanted to nip your fingers off, haha.

Always enjoy the videos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

At first she scratched and then she was no more scratching I WANT THE F*** FOOD!!!! lol atleast you all get to enjoy the video lol


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

iam glade you are injoying your moniter..how long have you owned it now,,?iam looking for a vary small baby nile moniter is there any were in ont, i can order one..? a small one is hard to find here in Nova Scotia and the pet shops are all rip offs


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

cueball said:


> iam glade you are injoying your moniter..how long have you owned it now,,?iam looking for a vary small baby nile moniter is there any were in ont, i can order one..? a small one is hard to find here in Nova Scotia and the pet shops are all rip offs


contact people in quebec there seem to be alot of reptile people there they will help you..... but I got my monitor last summer....

Cueball what is your email ill put in a word for you....


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

thats cool man .. keep it up


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

We get them at my work all the time, i will see if my boss will ship one.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

whats that nile moniters?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

cueball said:


> whats that nile moniters?


no, it's a savannah monitor.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

cueball said:


> iam glade you are injoying your moniter..how long have you owned it now,,?iam looking for a vary small baby nile moniter is there any were in ont, i can order one..? a small one is hard to find here in Nova Scotia and the pet shops are all rip offs


You DON'T want a nile monitor. I've never seen one that wasn't a real bastard, even when raised from a baby. Spend a couple more bucks and get a water monitor. Pretty much the same size and they look very similar but waters tend to be much more calm and easier to "tame".


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Bawb2u said:


> iam glade you are injoying your moniter..how long have you owned it now,,?iam looking for a vary small baby nile moniter is there any were in ont, i can order one..? a small one is hard to find here in Nova Scotia and the pet shops are all rip offs


You DON'T want a nile monitor. I've never seen one that wasn't a real bastard, even when raised from a baby. Spend a couple more bucks and get a water monitor. Pretty much the same size and they look very similar but waters tend to be much more calm and easier to "tame".
[/quote]

I tamed one that was well beaten and had harly any fingers and was very nasty when we got it it had a very short tail and was in real bad shape well we ended up getting it handleable and it did hiss but never tried to bite but it was friendly after 4-5 months of better care...


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Captive Herps said:


> I tamed one that was well beaten and had harly any fingers and was very nasty when we got it it had a very short tail and was in real bad shape well we ended up getting it handleable and it did hiss but never tried to bite but it was friendly after 4-5 months of better care...


I've worked with monitors, both in the retail/import area and breeding them for 20+ years. Most (probably 90%+) niles don't "tame" they flee, evacuate their bowels at you, tail whip and bite.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

well this one proly was diffrent did not seem to be smart, but it's health it proly had no energy to attack or whip it's tail did not realy have much of a tail anyways but who knows every anamal is diffrent...


----------

